# Bov Project



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

On a modern powertrain, This would make for a bada$$ bov. It has been setting for sale for maybe 6 months. Always had a weakness for a dodge...


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

So are you going to take it on as a project?


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Geek999 said:


> So are you going to take it on as a project?


Nope, my bov is done and I damn sure don't need anymore projects. Someone else should give it a go.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, I already have a BOV project too, but I hope someone picks that up and has some fun with it.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

If I had the time and a good garage and had one of these I wouldn't mind dropping a 5.9 Cummins with an Allison 6 speed/overdrive in 5th & 6th, like we have in our motor home, those overdrive gears would probably overcome some of the really low gearing in the axles of this rig.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Viking said:


> If I had the time and a good garage and had one of these I wouldn't mind dropping a 5.9 Cummins with an Allison 6 speed/overdrive in 5th & 6th, like we have in our motor home, those overdrive gears would probably overcome some of the really low gearing in the axles of this rig.


I think I would go ahead and remove the axles as well and throw a dana 60 front and a 14 bolt rear in it.


----------

